# Trying to find a way to get residency in spain need help big time!!



## skyler_catnap (Dec 18, 2012)

This is my situation right now , my friend wants to buy a farm , in spain he already lives there has residency in spain , he wants me to join him to help work on it and become a partner .i'm from the usa and finding it very hard to get around the red tape I tryed to talk to a spainish lawyer about self employment , but they said you needed some crazy amount of money like 150,000 , plus some kinda fees for a tax id ,i'm not rich i will at the most be going over with 8 to 10 k , i then asked , if i could get a work permit if my friend hired me to work for him , instead of self employment , the lawyer said thats not possible that all apps for that are being turned down cus of the unemployment rate  my friend suggested to other options ,ether try to get a study visa , but i dont know much Spanish so i dont see how i could do that , or that he would marry me , but i know the laws on gay marriage over there are a lil dodgy and not clear. having trouble finding anything that will help my case , please i really need help!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

skyler_catnap said:


> This is my situation right now , my friend wants to buy a farm , in spain he already lives there has residency in spain , he wants me to join him to help work on it and become a partner .i'm from the usa and finding it very hard to get around the red tape I tryed to talk to a spainish lawyer about self employment , but they said you needed some crazy amount of money like 150,000 , plus some kinda fees for a tax id ,i'm not rich i will at the most be going over with 8 to 10 k , i then asked , if i could get a work permit if my friend hired me to work for him , instead of self employment , the lawyer said thats not possible that all apps for that are being turned down cus of the unemployment rate  my friend suggested to other options ,ether try to get a study visa , but i dont know much Spanish so i dont see how i could do that , or that he would marry me , but i know the laws on gay marriage over there are a lil dodgy and not clear. having trouble finding anything that will help my case , please i really need help!


 I'd suggest that before you going doing anything permanent you go over there on a tourist visa and see if its something you're going to actually like and be able to make a living on. Spain is in crisis and theres no guarantees that running a farm is going to be successful or support two people, some may question whether it could support one, especially with the rules, regulations, taxes, crisis and desperate competition etc. 

As for gay marriage, they have good, civil rules for that, BUT are you in a gay relationship and would that even solve the problem - I believe its income based????

....... Oh and dont outstay any tourist visa - they'll come and get you!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## skyler_catnap (Dec 18, 2012)

Well we would have help for the farm from his father , equipment and other things for the farm, as for marriage we are both gay and very close friends , been talking along time on net , but waiting to see if we really do fall for each other once i get there , if not we just would stay friends , and try to work the farm , we are very close


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We have some gay couples on the forum so they can maybe advise you on that bit. Bare in mind that its after midnight in Spain right now, I'm sure you'll get more advice in the morning

Jo xxxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

skyler_catnap said:


> Well we would have help for the farm from his father , equipment and other things for the farm, as for marriage we are both gay and very close friends , been talking along time on net , but waiting to see if we really do fall for each other once i get there , if not we just would stay friends , and try to work the farm , we are very close


My two cents worth is that since you have never actually met is that you should come on a tourist visa, meet and see how you get on before anything else. You may find that he has a b.o. that you find offensive or some other physical/mental/other characteristic that you cannot accept. I think a softly, softly approach is indicated for the time being and, in the meantime, you can continue to identify the administrative pathway that suits you best.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

I would follow Baldi's advice as we would not like to see you both on Paco Kyle arguing the toss.


----------



## skyler_catnap (Dec 18, 2012)

well we get along great , i know we are soul mates we think alike


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

skyler_catnap said:


> well we get along great , i know we are soul mates we think alike


Hhhmmm, so a 90 day tourist visa will be a start!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hhhmmm, so a 90 day tourist visa will be a start!
> 
> Jo xxx


tbh that's the ONLY way he can get here

there is no chance whatsoever of any other kind of visa being issued when they haven't even met!!

as the OP said himself - he can't get a working or investment visa - so if he wants to come to Spain it will have to be as a tourist for 90 days

then if all goes well deal with that as it happens


----------

